# Please help



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

So me and my friend started a YouTube channel can any one give me a request for a video. We are the t on there any help would be appreciated


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

Sorry, I'm not sure I understand.

Are you asking for subject matter?

Can you link to your channel?


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

We are wanting like how do u make this or how do u do this kind of videos


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

I see.

Then how do you make steel body armor plates?

What is the material, the type of steel?

What tools are used to form the curve, in spite of the high hardness level?

What is an effective thickness for the anti spall coating?

or...

How do I make an effective single use Ghillie suit out of a Tyvek paper coverall?

I'm serious. Everyone does "tarp shelter" or "piston fire starter" or "bug-out bag must haves".

Lets get serious. Teach me something. Get technical please.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

101 ways to wok your dog? Show us a few ways.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

SewingMachine said:


> I see.
> 
> Then how do you make steel body armor plates?
> 
> ...


Made my ghillie out of burlap. Whats the piston fire starter?


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

Ghillies are normally made out of burlap, yes, on a netting or coverall base.

I'm not asking the members here how to do something, I'm making suggestions for videos.

I already know how steel SAPI plates are made, and what materials are used. I have even made some and tested them. Kevlar as well. I shot up a vest I brought back from the gulf. Curious.

I'm trying to get someone who wants to make survival or prepper videos to do instructional videos beyond what I can normally find.

For instance, I typed (youtube search) Survival in Urban Terrain. This is an example of what I get. This is at the top, mind.



In case you don't care to click it, it is some guy, great guy I'm sure, showing a flashlight and a couple pocket knives. The production quality of the vid is ok. Not much discussion about "why" and despite him saying this is stuff I use everyday, all of it looks absolutely brand spankin new. This will be the only time I watch any of his videos. Ive already written him off as a source of information.

I could keep doing this, searching youtube and finding videos to gripe about, but that's not the point.

If I am going to watch a video on survival, or prepping, It would be great if it could be something... at least difficult. I can lay in a tarp, roll a couple times, and ta da, tarp shelter. Most kid forts down by the river are better than the lean to's I see in survival vids.

So that's what I am suggesting, to the OP, (if they come back here to read the replies). Do some difficult, complicated videos. Cover hardcore subject matter. I can find videos of someone making giant trash can capacitors and firing lasers (that they made) through stuff.

But survival videos are always some guy camping. I can camp like an ace.

How do I fill a 20 pound propane tank off a main gas line in an abandoned factory in an industrial park? What types of factories or businesses should I look for to find the tools to do it? What tools do I need? What businesses will have extremely detailed maps of the area I am in? Why do they have them? If I am vehicle mobile, and I need gas, where are other places to look besides gas stations? What problems could I expect? If the gas tank at the Boy Scout retreat is locked, what happens when I just unscrew the hose fitting?

Stuff like that.

I don't know. Maybe I'm the wrong person to ask for suggestions for video subjects.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I guess I'm a shallow person....

Can someone explain this thread and, it's purpose , and where it's going?

...Please 

Help a brother out here....





Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would love to see a video on how to form a post apocalyptic militia group that will serve as a totalitarian military based government in the absence of rule of law. I have some ideas and stuff but could always use another perspective. You know, not that I am prepping and planning for that eventuality or have 100's of people read to serve under the Sentry18 Republic or anything.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

phideaux said:


> I guess I'm a shallow person....
> 
> Can someone explain this thread and, it's purpose , and where it's going?
> 
> ...


This Thread is going no where. What the OP want's is for all of us to do all the work for him. Like, for real dude.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

I disagree. The OP wants some suggestions. I'm not messing with him, I am serious. 

I hope, this thread is going to be a great back and forth on suggestions, and we get some great, unusual videos.

I hope.

Or, this thread is going nowhere. Could go either way at this point.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Whats the Youtube channel called?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

phideaux said:


> I guess I'm a shallow person....Can someone explain this thread and, it's purpose , and where it's going? ..Please Help a brother out here....Jim


Beats the crap outta me, but I *think* he wants us to supply his youtube channel with videos....:dunno::scratch


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

camo2460 said:


> This Thread is going no where. What the OP want's is for all of us to do all the work for him. Like, for real dude.


If I want to post a video on youtube, I don't need his channel to do it. All I gotta do is upload the damn thing to youtube myself. :nuts:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't see where "can you help us out with ideas" is asking us to post videos, 
Stop the attack posturing


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd like to see a You Tube video explaining how someone receives as much as $.20 for every time someone clicks on the site!

I hear it is a money maker, similar to spammers who waste our time on forums.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tirediron said:


> I don't see where "can you help us out with ideas" is asking us to post videos,
> Stop the attack posturing


Attack posturing? Come on, even Admin can't figure out what he wants! No "attack" to it....anyone can post videos on youtube, and he hasn't responded to questions from several people who would like to know exactly "what" he's talking about. If YOU know what he is talking about, please let the rest of us know, as we haven't got a clue!!:scratch


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

havasu said:


> I'd like to see a You Tube video explaining how someone receives as much as *$.20 for every time someone clicks on the site!
> *
> I hear it is a money maker, similar to spammers who waste our time on forums.


I wasn't gonna go there, but
since you brought it up....

Jim


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

OK so just to clear things up I'm not advertising for any financial gain nor for "more viewers" I just asked a simple question if any one wants to know what the channel is they can message me. I just thought it would be fun to see what people could come up with. I have been on this forum for about 4 years and I have never tried to advertise anything. So let me clear things up. I'm a survivalist/bushcrafter I was going to see if any one could give me a request for my channel. I promise I will try my hardest to fulfill all requests possible. Thanks in advance just send me a message if u would like or just comment on here


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

And just because I might not be able to word things properly doesn't mean I'm a spammer or anything to that affect so if u have any negative comments what so ever please just message me instead of "spamming" up the forum about spammers sounds a bit hypocritical to me.


----------

